# I HAVE A BURNING DESIRE



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

TO GO BOWFISHING!!!!!!! :headknock

someone please help me:help:


:texasflag


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Going tonight baby. Got to kick the dust and cobwebs off.


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

Wont be too much longer and we will be going too. Should be mounting the light boxes this weekend and the front steering cables should be here by next weekend.
I am shooting for mid Feb to test it out on some of those conroe carp!


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

texas two guns said:


> Going tonight baby. Got to kick the dust and cobwebs off.


Lucky!! Gimme a holler if ya need an extra hand!! :biggrin:



bowfishrp said:


> Wont be too much longer and we will be going too. Should be mounting the light boxes this weekend and the front steering cables should be here by next weekend.
> I am shooting for mid Feb to test it out on some of those conroe carp!


Thats just in time to start getting back on the water!!


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Sounds like fun same desire 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------

